# Rifle/Scope System



## Chad (Jan 26, 2008)

Article by Jacob Gottfredson

Explores the possibility of running two optics off of one rifle while using the a Talbot mount.

Do All Rifle/Scope System

Chad


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 27, 2008)

I like it.  Seems like it would do the job.  Now I have another thing to look into at the Shot Show.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 27, 2008)

"The Talbot mount detaches the scope in less than a second and reinstalls it in about 3 seconds. More importantly, it returns the optic to the exact same zero."

Wow that is impressive that there is no change in zero… 

What type of stress testing has been done?


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 27, 2008)

Fired off an email to the company.  Not too long after received an email back.  They are going to be at the Shot Show.  Should be interesting to see in person.


----------



## Chad (Jan 28, 2008)

Good deal. I will try and get a setup. I'm always switching out optics on my AR and bolt gun.

Chad


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 30, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> "The Talbot mount detaches the scope in less than a second and reinstalls it in about 3 seconds. More importantly, it returns the optic to the exact same zero."
> 
> Wow that is impressive that there is no change in zero…
> 
> What type of stress testing has been done?













Sooooooooooooo what are the stress test that have been done????


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 30, 2008)

Chad , here's the email reply.

Yes, I'll be there, in the tent with Val Leatu of IOR optics
& Optolith optics, LE area. Look forward to talking to you.

See you there!


----------



## Chad (Jan 30, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> Chad , here's the email reply.
> 
> Yes, I'll be there, in the tent with Val Leatu of IOR optics
> & Optolith optics, LE area. Look forward to talking to you.
> ...



Thanks amigo. That will make it easier...

I was wandering around in the convention center today, without all the booths up it really lets a person see how big the damn show is!

DPMS does it right. Semi rig setup as the booth, pull in and park!

Chad


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 31, 2008)

Cant wait to get there... Just a couple more days till I'm there.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 4, 2008)

Have you put hands on it yet??

Whatcha think about it first hand??


----------



## Chad (Feb 5, 2008)

System looks like it will work....I'm going back and seeing what kind of deal he will cut today. 

Chad


----------



## Chad (Feb 5, 2008)

No joy. Dude did not show today, left yesterday. 

Chad


----------

